# Help need for going back and visa cancellation URGENT REPLY REQUIRE



## chetanmhatre21 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello forum readers, I am very new to this forum my friend has suggested me this forum, and hope to get best answer and quickly reply for my problem. I have got a sales job in bank in UAE Dubai, I have arrived on last Sunday 7 th June to Dubai, i got the employment visa with me which is just a copy with my visa or may call as entry permit. But now i have decided i don't want to join this company and want to go back to my country, I know i made a mistake i came here on visit visa to search a engineering job but later as m visa was expiring and i don't got any job in UAE i finally took this bank offer for sales job, but now i feel and after talking to many people in same field that i am not comfortable in doing this job, i feel i can go back to India and i can get may be less salary but engineering job in India only. I know many people will call me fool or dumb here as i have done this, but now what happen has happen I have done the mistake I don't know what has happen tome that time i was tense as there was only 2 days left to over my visit visa i thought i don't know what set of mind i was in i took this job. but now i feel i should go back instead of wasting my time here and get job in India. now i need some help, suggestion and way out to go to my country from all of you. Right now if i want to go back do I NEED TO PAY NAY MONEY TO MY COMPANY, I HAVE NOT YET JOIN MY COMPANY MY MEDICAL HAS NOT DONE YET, MY PASSPORT IS WITH ME NOT ANY FORMALITIES LIKE EMIRATE ID OR ANY THING DONE YET, I HAVE JUST SIGN A LETTER WHICH I HAVE DONE WHEN I WAS ON VISIT AND SUBMITTED A COPY OF MY DOCUMENTS TO THE COMPANY, AFTER THAT I WENT HOME THEY HAVE SEND ME SOME VISA WHICH I TOOK PRINTOUT, IT GOT STAMP AT DUBAI IMMIGRATION AND THEN I ENTER DUBAI, MY JOINING IS LATE ON 16TH OF JUNE 2015 DUE TO SOME REASON. BUT NOW I WANT TO KNOW IF I DON'T WISH TO JOIN THEM AND DIRECTLY EXIT THE COUNTRY DO I NEED TO PAY TO MY COMPANY SOME MONEY OR ELSE I CAN DIRECTLY BOOK MY TICKET GO TO IMMIGRATION PUT A CANCEL STAMP ON SAME VISA PAPER AND GO BACK, WILL IMMIGRATION DO ANY PROBLEM TO ME? PLEASE REQUEST YOU ALL TO HELP ME IN THIS SITUATION i NEED TO GO BACK AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE I REALLY DON'T WANT TO BE HERE. I KNOW I AM SOUNDING BIT FOOL BUT THIS IS THE FACT AND I AM VERY SORRY FOR IT. I MADE MISTAKE AND NOW I WANT TO CORRECT IT AND TO BE HONEST I NEVER WISH TO COME BACK HERE AGAIN FOR JOB AT-LEAST. SO PLEASE REQUEST YOU ALL TO GUIDE ME HOW CAN I COME OUT OF THIS SITUATION AND WAY I CAN GO BACK TO MY COUNTRY WITHOUT PAYING ANY MONEY TO MY COMPANY. I WILL BE VERY THANKFUL FOR ALL REPLY PLEASE HELP ME.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry, I can't read the question. My eyes bleed when I try.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

So the cops knew internal affairs were setting them up all along?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. This forum is not an emergency service
2. I know you are under stress, but could have taken the time to type the question properly
3. You cannot cancel the visa - your company can. Speak to them?
4. Legally they cannot ask you to pay for the visa expenses
5. You can probably leave the country without cancelling the visa - but you may face issues getting a visa if you plan to come back 
6. Or google for Ministry of Labour and contact them (try and visit them in person) - they will probably be the best people to provide advice on this.


----------



## chetanmhatre21 (Jun 10, 2015)

My main concern and question is as my visa is not stamp my medical is not done can i go back on paper visa i got with me without informing my company as i have not join yet? will it create problem for me at immigration at UAE? or else what i can do? i don't want to pay them.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

chetanmhatre21 said:


> My main concern and question is as my visa is not stamp my medical is not done can i go back on paper visa i got with me without informing my company as i have not join yet? will it create problem for me at immigration at UAE? or else what i can do? i don't want to pay them.


Step 1: Speak to Ministry of Labour

Step 2: Speak to your company

If you don't like what they tell you, then take a flight back.

I THINK that you can travel back without cancelling your visa (*I am not sure*). BUT you will not be able to get a tourist/visit/ employment visa in the future to come back to Dubai. 

You can also speak to the Indian consulate to understand your options.

*I am not sure that you understand what we are trying to tell you - we are not legal experts; what we are saying can be wrong. Hence you should get advice from proper authorities*


----------



## waks99 (Jan 11, 2015)

What's the update as I am in the same boat as you are. I have joined a bank at a very low scale in sales here in Dubai though I have 10 years of experience at middle management level in a bank back there in my home country.


----------

